# Christmas trees



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Just a heads up for those in the Pedrogao Grande area that with typical Portuguese generosity, the PG Camara are giving away free Christmas trees.

All you have to do is go along to the Camara building & take your pick.

Isn't that nice of them?


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

MERRY CHRISTMAS !!!! Someone has their head screwed on


----------

